

Can someone explain their business model? - Alex3917
http://clicklinksforfreedrinks.com/

======
answerly
My best guess:

1)They negotiate free happy hour terms with the bar. The bar is probably happy
to provide an hour of free drinks (its a promotional cost) in exchange for
getting X number of drinkers in the door.

2) The arbitrage is on what % of the free drinkers will convert to paid
drinkers. Notice that only well drinks and Bud is included in the free drink
definition. So everything else is an upsell revenue opportunity for the bar. I
am assuming the site gets some cut of the paid drinks (high margin product).

